# Best Big Trout bait I have ever fished with



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Super Mullet 95.






Click to enlarge.....These bad boys are catching 8 to 10 lb Specks better than anything I have ever fished with. I can't wait to see how they do in Texas..The land of monsters..Speaking of Monsters my friends Sheldon and Bob have caught several between 8 and 10 lbs this week and had a monster speck try to eat a 19 in Trout they were about to net. He caught a 12.8 last year on his boat and said this fish was a lot bigger....New world record Trout is going to be caught in Va...Wait and see.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Quote: .....New world record is going to be caught in Va...Wait and see.

Hope you'll catch it. Only thing that would be better than you catching it would be a fishyaker catching it out of Sit On Top Kayak..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Super Mullet 95.
> View attachment 7208
> Click to enlarge.....These bad boys are catching 8 to 10 lb Specks better than anything I have ever fished with. I can't wait to see how they do in Texas..The land of monsters..Speaking of Monsters my friends Sheldon and Bob have caught several between 8 and 10 lbs this week and had a monster speck try to eat a 19 in Trout they were about to net. He caught a 12.8 last year on his boat and said this fish was a lot bigger....New world record Trout is going to be caught in Va...Wait and see.


nice lure. not alot of people are making smaller custom baits.


ive been using the miro with that style/shape, been doing good.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

perty lure 27mr knock off. Also intresting is that this lure has a red tail hook and the front hook is polished silver.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I think a better description than a 27 mr knock off would be a perfected catch 2000......A 27 mirrolure is a bubble with a little paint on it. I don't know if you have ever tried to walk the dog with a 27 but if you have you know that it just rides up and skips on the surface....a catch 2000 has the right profile but no action....This bait has the perfect profile and the perfect action.. It is a solid hand made custom bait that cost 35 dollars.. One day these baits are going to be marketed at a price to be determined.Most likely 18 to 19 dollars. I am helping to come up with colors and sizes. All the way up to Cobia and Bluefin Tuna size...To call it a knockoff is like calling a B.M.W. a knockoff of a Ford Focus.It is all about the action. The people that have seen this bait in the water are blown away.....Front hook is black.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dave only calling it a knockoff because it looked like the above mentioned lure from the picture that you posted. I didn't know it was a surface walker like the Catch 2000. I'm not trying to put this lure down. I think that it is a nice looking and fish catching lure. I would like to see more of the colors that have produced for you in individual pictures like the one above.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Colors*

Colors are being developed. The quality of this guys baits is second to none.






click to enlarge.These are Olive Mullet , Natural Mullet and Gold Mullet colors...Grape Brown Pumpkin( Peanut Butter and Jelly) and Bone Texas Chicken{ Pale Rider) are being painted this weekend. These are slow sinkers. These baits are developing a reputation as big Trout catchers. He wants 20 colors to start...lots of colors come from regional guides imput. Peanut Butter and Jelly is one of my favorite low light muddy water colors. He allready has about a dozen real good colors...The Black and Yellow one is called Halloween...These baits are not for sale so don't get your shorts all wound up tight Chris....Just showing you guys what is catching a lot of big Gator Trout.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Mirrolures still catch plenty of fish and I will allways throw them as well.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty baits, I'd buy one just to hang up in the tying room.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> Mirrolures still catch plenty of fish and I will allways throw them as well.


Yeah I've been playing with some maple and trying to get a shape I'm happy with that is somewhat between a 'dine and the larger twitch bait mirro. I want something with a little wider profile then the regular dine sometimes. Got a pile of AYC 2x2s that I plan on making a small batch of spook style. Weather is gonna be ugly for next few days, Carving weather.


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

so your catching 8-10 LBers on topwater????? sounds EPIC!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Not Top water*

They sink slowly and walk the dog under water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does look pretty cool.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a hard time paying the 8 dollars a lure for mirrolures. I couldnt get myself to buy an 18 dollar lure, unless i was tournament fishing. Nice looking plugs though


----------



## dav3b1t (Jan 12, 2012)

I can think of plenty of times on the ER (and I know alot of you have too) when someone was right next to you catching fish and you weren't catching S#$&! During these times Id be more then willing to buy a bait for $20 if it makes the difference between a bad day and an awesome day


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

98% of fisherman would't pay 20 dollars for a lure. The 2% that will are looking for a bait that will give them an edge. I have been around custom lures since the days I was in California fishing the big Bass lakes....Quality cost money.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dave if I were in your shoes and fishing as much as you do I would deffinetly consider a lure of that magnitude.


----------



## markinorf (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks for the input guys*

We are working hard to make these plugs available very soon. Glad you guys like em. They will worth the price. 3 layers of marine epoxy, metal lined rattle chambers, lacquer paint. Cast like a rock, fall like a feather, and walk the dog like nuthin doin.
Check your knots!
M


----------

